# Dragonfly Boatworks LLC - Elec trek / Electric Kayak



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Neat toy.
Have to register it for use in Florida waters.
Couldn't take it in a NMZ.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have seen and touched this little mini skiff. It is so well built the fit and finish is mind blowing. Mark and Dragonfly=Top Quality.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

WOW!! It has reverse too. I saw one of these on display a few weeks back in Ft Pierce. It's a really nice yak.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Torqueedo has a Yak motor .... Dave


----------



## madsnook (Oct 2, 2008)

I would think it's fine for a NMZ...Gheenoe and EC Gladesmen have a NMZ model....once the operator gets to the boundry..the motor is taken off and placed in the cockpit and paddle/pole power commences...can't really see anybody hassling you as long as you you are under paddle power and don't go electric....

Anybody priced one out?....intereesting to price comparison betwwen this one and simply rigging out a SOT yak with a trolling motor or elecric outboard.


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.vikingkayak.com.au/fishing_kayaks_tempo.htm

everything but the battery for $1595

The torqueedo motor has a very limited range, you'd have to buy additional batteries and unfortunately that is the majority cost of the whole torqueedo unit...they are pretty cool though, I'd like to see this thing in action myself, Dragonfly kayaks!


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

> I would think it's fine for a NMZ...Gheenoe and EC Gladesmen have a NMZ model....once the operator gets to the boundry..the motor is taken off and placed in the cockpit and paddle/pole power commences...can't really see anybody hassling you as long as you you are under paddle power and don't go electric....
> 
> .


Try that in the Banana River NMZ and see how long it takes the black helicopter with no numbers on it to swoop down on you.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks kind of slick. I'd like to give one a try but more than just a 5 minute ride.

There are more and more electrified kayaks showing up on the market every month or soo it seems. There are NMZ zones where you are not even allowed to have a motor mounted on the boat, and in Florida any thing with a motor must be registered, also requires more safety equip. than a simple paddle craft.


----------

